# Reworked eagle



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I did this eagle spring of last year and at the time I was pretty proud of it. As my skills improved I have been looking at it and decided it had to go so here's the before and after.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the proportions are better on the second one , think it would be better if it was twice the size , but I don't like the restriction that using the same size topper as the stick , i think that it restricts your carving

The carving looks pretty good and your work has improved quite a lot from your early work and you do seem to try different ideas which his essential if you want to improve your carving so don't be afraid to be bold as no doubt you will get some designer firewood I did


----------

